# High waisted denim shorts



## cupcake_x (Jun 16, 2008)

Could anyone tell me what tops would look good with denim high waisted shorts and your opinion on them?

I would love to buy a pair but I'm not sure what tops to wear with them- or if I'll look really silly! (or like I just stepped out of the 70s!)

Thanks in advanced- heres some examples:


----------



## stlzbabi (Jun 16, 2008)

I would wear a simple scoop/v neck tee. If the shorts are really dark, you should keep the shirt's color on the light side so it's not too over-powering.  An example is one on this link:UrbanOutfitters.com > Sheer Double V Tee


----------



## lilMAClady (Jun 16, 2008)

A sheer flowy blouse, or a cropped one. Just try on different things and see what works for you. A tank could also work. I have some and I adore them. They are really in right now, so you won't look dated at all.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 16, 2008)

i usually wear a vest/tank top with my white shorts


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks =) Those are all really good ideas.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 17, 2008)

hot pink tops with dark demin


----------



## peachygoldfish (Jun 17, 2008)

i think a simple top would like nice. ive actually seen people wear a short sleeve casual button down top with them...try out different styles to see what looks best


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 20, 2008)

Whatever it is keep it simple, bright and tuck it in to show off those buttons and the details. Also wear heels =)


----------



## user46 (Jun 22, 2008)

id wear a simple tank top tucked in. you dont want anything that isn't tucked in ... because no one will see the high waist. im actually on the hunt for a pair or either high waisted shorts or a skirt!


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone =)

The Thanks button doesn't show up on me so unfortunately I can't thank anyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll try and add to your reputation though.


----------



## mollymegan (Jun 23, 2008)

if your going out somewhere special, wear them with a nice blouse, like with a big bow or something pretty on.. 

if its just for day time, a pretty white vest (as in the picture) would look nice and plain, but still gorgeous!


----------



## florabundance (Jun 23, 2008)

graphic baby tee's look amazing tucked into shorts, with some heels aswell for a louder look. and i always team that with those thick gold bangles u can get, if u know what i mean.

for something more understated, a plain tee or vest again, tucked.

i also love wearing them with a form fitting blouse (tucked in! lol)

they're quite versatile, right? x


----------



## Sweexy985 (Jun 25, 2008)

a boatneck top.


----------

